# Air stone???



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

The guy at the lfs told me that adding an air stone will help to raise my ph and help keep it high. I've never heard that before, is it true?


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Not that I am aware of...air stones function more in the realm of gas exchange and circulation. His information may come from the below article which mentions PH stability in regard to aeration. Many people don't use air stones and have no problems with PH stability so I'm not sure if this information is totally accurate. I use airstones because I like the look of them in my tanks.

http://www.liveaquaria.com/PIC/article.cfm?aid=139


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Air stones do not raise pH that I know of. If anything, agitating water will help release gasses trapped in pressurized pipes so that you can determine your true pH which is often lower after outgassing.


----------



## daver.r (Oct 27, 2012)

surface agitation via air stone could stabilize ph because it will remove co2 by exchange maybe thats what he was trying to say? hope this helps.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would buy "stabilize" but I think that happens by decreasing it...not increasing it.


----------



## mrbeadheadful (Oct 24, 2012)

LFS Guy is a kook


----------



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks everyone for confirming my initial suspicion. It didn't make any sense to me either.


----------

